# Immigration Consultant- Pune



## Maverick1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Dear All,

Anybody from Pune, kindly let me know if you guys could suggest me some good immigration consultants i have already contacted-

Y axis
Apex
WWICS

Everyone has a different view on the whole process. Could you please suggest a good immigration consultant including the ones mentioned above.

Regards

Maverick1


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Maverick1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Anybody from Pune, kindly let me know if you guys could suggest me some good immigration consultants i have already contacted-
> 
> ...


The best agent is ExpatForums  Anyway, I too am from Pune & using services from Taurus Infotek - Dreamvisas - Mr. Manoj Palwe. 

Trust me most of it can be done on your own. If u have a doubt or stuck somewhere search it or post it on the forums & people will surely help you. I hadnt checked expatforums in detail earlier. Else would have never opted for an agent.

If you feel yours is a complex case or you dont have time, Go for an agent.

Avoid: Opulentus, YAxis, Apex Visas.

Even if you have to choose some agent, first try & understand the process yourself & evaluate each agent on what they convey to you. You are the best judge.

Best of Luck!


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Thanks Ankit*

Dear Ankit,

Thanks a ton for your valuable info, it would genuinely help me for my immigration process.

Regards

maverick1


----------



## SGN_DV_Pune (Apr 23, 2013)

Dear Ankit / Maverick1,

I am also from Pune, currently in a stage to identify the agent that can help in immigration process. Could you please share you experience with dreamvisas, Mr. Manoj Palwe.

Thanks,
DV


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey,

I agree with Ankit, even I would have not gone through an agent had I known about Expatforum. You should seriously think about it, if your case has no complications just save the money & ask questions here & get it done.

But if you still want to go ahead with an agent than I have done it through JSK Consultancy- Jasmine Patel from Fatima Nagar.

You can go and meet her and than decide with whom you would like to go. 

Also if you go through an agent please keep yourself on alert by visiting the forum for updated news.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

If you have time, this forum is the best immigration agent. Members are responsive to any query and there is a lot of information available for handling the process.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

Maverick1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Anybody from Pune, kindly let me know if you guys could suggest me some good immigration consultants i have already contacted-
> 
> ...


I know only about EXPAT FORUM :rockon: and would like to insist you to not to look for other agent... I am also from Pune and have recently received my PR. I did it by myself just by relying on expat forum. 

I am not against of hiring agents. It sure is a good way to get your visa done but at the same time I believe why to waste your money on something which can be done free of cost. 

The consultants that you have mentioned above are definitely not MARA agents. They just put some registration number in the advertisement to attract people but it really does not mean that they are official MARA.

As far as I know there was only one MARA agent in Pune. I remember him since I have personally met him in the initial days when I was about enter the VISA process. He drives his own consultancy office in Pune itself but he consults only with specific clients who approach him directly(believe me he is really not after money like other consultants ). However, I believe he is not a MARA agent anymore (may be since FEB 2012). 

Thus, its hard to find a MARA agent in Pune now days( to my knowledge). 

Trust me mate you can surely make it happen by yourself. Just shoot your queries on this forum and I bet if you do not get a correct and quick solutions to you problem. 

So save your money and be careful with the thugs out there in the market!:spy:

All the best!


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

+1 Mr.MojoRisin Congrats on your grant. When are you flying down under?
With respect to experience wid Dream Visas, I would rate them pretty much OK + good for transparency. They were clear in all communications + payment terms. They allow payment in parts which is a nicety. So you pay them as & when ur application progresses. Paying to AU Govt, you do it yourself. So no middlemen there. They did goofup once while uploading PCC. Uploaded the PCC of some other client to my appln. Also you might have to be constantly following up wid them to speed up things. They work at a bit slow pace sometimes.

Thought I'm not in favor of the agents, I heard from someone, if an application is received from an authorised agent. The CO might be much more comfortable with the case as most checks would have been done by the experienced agent themselves before sending to CO. For an individual, there might be some incorrect or missing information. 
Agents might also be able to assist in complex cases & documentation based on their experience.

Study your own case yourself & decide whether you feel an agent would be required based on the information you have with yourself. This way even if you go with an agent, you would be aware if they are taking you for a ride.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

AnkitPune said:


> +1 Mr.MojoRisin Congrats on your grant. When are you flying down under?
> With respect to experience wid Dream Visas, I would rate them pretty much OK + good for transparency. They were clear in all communications + payment terms. They allow payment in parts which is a nicety. So you pay them as & when ur application progresses. Paying to AU Govt, you do it yourself. So no middlemen there. They did goofup once while uploading PCC. Uploaded the PCC of some other client to my appln. Also you might have to be constantly following up wid them to speed up things. They work at a bit slow pace sometimes.
> 
> Thought I'm not in favor of the agents, I heard from someone, if an application is received from an authorised agent. The CO might be much more comfortable with the case as most checks would have been done by the experienced agent themselves before sending to CO. For an individual, there might be some incorrect or missing information.
> ...


Thanks. To be honest I am yet to decide the exact date but thinking of sometime this mid year. 

I am glad to know that you had a good experience with your agent. As I mentioned earlier I am really not against of agents. Its just the matter of how much eager you are in saving your money and doing some study.  

I would kind of disagree with the assumption that CO feels comfortable working on an application came from an agent. I have seen quite a lot of examples where CO took ages to approve the grants even though the applications were not that complicated and also, the documents were intact. I believe it all depends on the CO's mind set about the case in his hands and we hardly could predict it by any means 

However, I agree to what you have mentioned in last para. It really depends on the applicant's knowledge about the VISA process and the loop holes where he may get caught in. Though, you hire an agent(which is absolutely not a bad idea!) you also need to be aware of the entire process and need to keep following up you agent to know the progress of you application. 

After all there are many ways to reach your goal, you just need to be choosy and wise while selecting one for you, isn't it? 

By the way when are you flying down under mate? I believe you also have got your grant recently. Please stay connected


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> By the way when are you flying down under mate? I believe you also have got your grant recently. Please stay connected


Yep, landing in Melbourne on 15th May. Got the grant in Feb. All details in my signature. Try to be there by June end/July so that you can capitalise on the "expected" job market surge in openings. The openings normally tend to decline as the year end approaches. 
Have you decided on the city yet? Pl do update your signature


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

AnkitPune said:


> Yep, landing in Melbourne on 15th May. Got the grant in Feb. All details in my signature. Try to be there by June end/July so that you can capitalise on the "expected" job market surge in openings. The openings normally tend to decline as the year end approaches.
> Have you decided on the city yet? Pl do update your signature


That's awesome man! yeah... I wanted to be there in June or July but there are few personal priorities I need to cater to before I land up there. So may be I will have to wait for some more time to feel the magic of OZ soil  I agree that you have less opportunities after July but it will be difficult for me to manage everything here in two months(I can always try though)... If everything fall in place I will be there in the month of July otherwise I don't see an option but to wait until Jan 2014. I really do not want to be there when you have almost no chance to secure your job(what you say?)... I am a techie so I can only think of two cities, Melbourne or Sydney  I would prefer Melbourne though. 

Anyway, that's my story. Hoping for the best :fingerscrossed:. 
Right now... happy for you and wish all the best! 
hey, thanks for suggesting me to update my signature... I had almost forgotten to do that


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> That's awesome man! yeah... I wanted to be there in June or July but there are few personal priorities I need to cater to before I land up there. So may be I will have to wait for some more time to feel the magic of OZ soil  I agree that you have less opportunities after July but it will be difficult for me to manage everything here in two months(I can always try though)... If everything fall in place I will be there in the month of July otherwise I don't see an option but to wait until Jan 2014. I really do not want to be there when you have almost no chance to secure your job(what you say?)... I am a techie so I can only think of two cities, Melbourne or Sydney  I would prefer Melbourne though.
> 
> Anyway, that's my story. Hoping for the best :fingerscrossed:.
> Right now... happy for you and wish all the best!
> hey, thanks for suggesting me to update my signature... I had almost forgotten to do that


Thanks for your wishes & updating the signature. I understand buddy, I'm in the same boat these days  Managing things now so that I can leave on 15th. Yes, do try your best to fly arnd July if psbl. Meanwhile, you can keep trying to search for jobs from India itself. I know that seems difficult, but there's no loss? You never know when things might click. I agree, looking at posts from members in the forum, it does not make much sense to travel during the lean period. Only if someone is having a rare skillset or somewhat unique profile one may think of emigrating in that period.

Wish you best luck!!!
Cheers!


----------



## nick_kd07 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi All,

Good to know all the information and views about visa processing agents in Pune. As of now I have decided to start the process by self only. I am from Pune and planning to give IELTS next month.

Thanks,
nick_kd07


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

AnkitPune said:


> Thanks for your wishes & updating the signature. I understand buddy, I'm in the same boat these days  Managing things now so that I can leave on 15th. Yes, do try your best to fly arnd July if psbl. Meanwhile, you can keep trying to search for jobs from India itself. I know that seems difficult, but there's no loss? You never know when things might click. I agree, looking at posts from members in the forum, it does not make much sense to travel during the lean period. Only if someone is having a rare skillset or somewhat unique profile one may think of emigrating in that period.
> 
> Wish you best luck!!!
> Cheers!


Thank you so much. I would surely need some more of it  Meanwhile, I would really appreciate if you could guide me on deciding a strategy which could lead me may be not to secure a job from here but at least set up some interviews before I land up down under. I can understand you must be pretty much tied up with your packing and 11th hr 59 min things  but my job hunting skills are totally skewed and that's where I am worried all about whether I could survive in such a competitive
market.. :faint: I would hate myself if I regret my decision later on... 

Cheers!


----------



## SGN_DV_Pune (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your valuable reply. Congratulations to Mr. Mojo Risin and Ankit for having the grant. I am glad to be part of this forum and with the replies that I have received I understand that Expat Forum is the best agent . 

For me, there are no complication in my case. It's my IT work time, that doesn't leave much room except weekends and that's where i started thinking of taking agent's advise for the procedure. Another part is the process shouldn't get delayed due to lack of my knowledge for the procedure, I just started with the whole thinking last week itself. However I understand the point that members suggested here is we ourselves need to know the process so you are not taken for a ride. 

So I am still thinking if agent should be hired or not and it at all has to be hired why not MARA agents..Thanks friends once again for your valuable replies..Good luck to all!!

Best Regards,
Dharmesh


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Australia Immigration*

Hello Friends,

I am new to this Forum and really going through the expat forum for the last few days and find it very much helpful and the kind of spirit i have seen in people helping each other is Very nice.

I also want to apply for Australina PR and would like to know few things, so that i can prepare myself in advance.


1) Have u used the service of MARA agent, if yes, then how much time they take for the complete process??

2) For IELTS, studying from the book/dVD provided by IELTS at the time of registration is enough for preparation.

3) How are the job prospects in Australia, like i am a SAP BASIS Consultant.

4) Do we need to show funds in State Sponsorship. If yes, then in which form: liquid or fixed or both. And how much? And if you don't have that much fund then??

Looking forward for ur valuable inputs..


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, as everyone else said, people in expat forum are quite experienced and able enough the guide us thru to visa grant.
But if in any case you think that you may not be able to keep up with the pace and/or think that you are too lazy ( just like me  ) to deal with the whole process then the first thing to do is searching for a MARA agent. The easiest way to get hold of one is thru this website "https://www.mara.gov.au/" . 
You can search for an agent in your locality.

Having said that, I don't think it is mandatory for the agent to live in the same region as you are. I personally approached a MARA agent in Bangalore thru a friend of mine...I stay in Hyderabad BTW. all thru the process ( even after getting a grant) I've never met my agent. I must agree and be thankful to my agent for having kept me informed at every step during the whole process of visa application.

Good luck !
Potturi

ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13(post reval score) | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - 26th Mar'13 | Medicals - 11th Feb'13 | CO Assigned & Docs Requested - 2nd April'13 | CO Details - T4 JH | Grant - 12th April'13 | Flying to MELB on 30th May'13 | Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Rahul1231 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Mojo,

Thanks for usefull information,I am also looking for a good migration agent in Pune,coz my case a bit complicated and lack of time.Please let me know the contact details one former Mara agent ,which you mentioned in your quote.


Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> I know only about EXPAT FORUM :rockon: and would like to insist you to not to look for other agent... I am also from Pune and have recently received my PR. I did it by myself just by relying on expat forum.
> 
> I am not against of hiring agents. It sure is a good way to get your visa done but at the same time I believe why to waste your money on something which can be done free of cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunildk (Jan 30, 2014)

SGN_DV_Pune said:


> Dear Ankit / Maverick1,
> 
> I am also from Pune, currently in a stage to identify the agent that can help in immigration process. Could you please share you experience with dreamvisas, Mr. Manoj Palwe.
> 
> ...


Hi DV,

I am from Pune. I would like to share my experience of dreamvisas for Australia PR visa. Unfortunately it is worst experience.The owner of this consultancy manoj palawe is a cheater person. He gives fake promises & hides many things from client which could lead to problematic during visa process or even after immigration. He is very impatient, short tempered & insult the client if ask any counter questions to him. He gives examples of his success storied but believe me there are many cheated clients like me. Once they take money from you, they do not entertain of any kind of refund even if you do not continue the process. There are all girls working in his office & all are dump. Those girls do not have any knowledge about immigration process & solely depend on manoj palawe for every question you ask to them. The girls are unprofessional & do not give replies to mails or answer to phone calls. All these things lead to a frustration. It is my humble request to beware of this consultancy & I do not want others could be cheated for their hard earn money. 

I hope this review will help you.

regards,
sunil


----------



## sunny1000 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi,
What fees does jsk consultancy charge ,how much did you pay...


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I am also from Pune. I have done my visa process with the help of this forum. This is best expat forum with everything is explained. No need to go for agent. If still you want to go for agent then I would suggest turas Infotek by Mr. Manoj Palwe. 
Hope this helps. 

Cool buddy.


----------



## shamikdutta (Jun 20, 2014)

*Canada PR process from India*

Hi,

I am planning for Canadian PR and would like to take details regarding the same.I have total 10 years of experience in IT as Business Analyst,Project manager.I worked in Toronto,Canada for 4 months and have a valid w-1 work permit.

If i want to process my PR from India what is the process and how long it might take to compete the process.I am from Kolkata and currently based out of Bangalore.Can you please help me with some contacts who can help.

Can i use my existing W1 workpermit for job application as it is valid for my existing company only.


Regards

Shamik


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

shamikdutta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning for Canadian PR and would like to take details regarding the same.I have total 10 years of experience in IT as Business Analyst,Project manager.I worked in Toronto,Canada for 4 months and have a valid w-1 work permit.
> 
> ...


Dear Shamik,

i would be really happy to help you out but bro this is the Aussie Expat Forum here we are best in autralian immigration but not in Canadaian. Though even i know a bit about Canadian immigration but to be honest i dont want to share any vague info with you or with anyone in this forum.

I would suggest you to click on >>>>EXPAT COUNTRY FORUM(on top left)>>>>CANADA

the above mentioned forum will be able to give you the best replies on your queries.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Dianna_Cit (Jun 23, 2014)

@Potturi - 
could you please tell me which agent from Bangalore helped you in your process? And if you would recommend the agent?
Thank you!


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

sunildk said:


> Hi DV,
> 
> I am from Pune. I would like to share my experience of dreamvisas for Australia PR visa. Unfortunately it is worst experience.The owner of this consultancy manoj palawe is a cheater person. He gives fake promises & hides many things from client which could lead to problematic during visa process or even after immigration. He is very impatient, short tempered & insult the client if ask any counter questions to him. He gives examples of his success storied but believe me there are many cheated clients like me. Once they take money from you, they do not entertain of any kind of refund even if you do not continue the process. There are all girls working in his office & all are dump. Those girls do not have any knowledge about immigration process & solely depend on manoj palawe for every question you ask to them. The girls are unprofessional & do not give replies to mails or answer to phone calls. All these things lead to a frustration. It is my humble request to beware of this consultancy & I do not want others could be cheated for their hard earn money.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with Sunil, 

Dont depend on any agent, just do it on your own.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

AnkitPune said:


> The best agent is ExpatForums  Anyway, I too am from Pune & using services from Taurus Infotek - Dreamvisas - Mr. Manoj Palwe.
> 
> Trust me most of it can be done on your own. If u have a doubt or stuck somewhere search it or post it on the forums & people will surely help you. I hadnt checked expatforums in detail earlier. Else would have never opted for an agent.
> 
> ...



Hi Ankit,

Even I am using the services of Taurus Infotek, Pune. I enrolled with them in February, 2014. 

Since you had enrolled with them in February, 2014, can you share your experience? How long did the process take? Any hitches?


----------



## shamikdutta (Jun 20, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> I have sent Bangalore agent's number in PM. He's good. You can call and meet him.


Can you please send me the Bangalore agent contact.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

My case was with Apex. Got my visa in 6-7 months. Their dealing depends on the agent allocated to you. For me there were 3 agents, first two were pretty good but unfortunately both of them left. The last one was very rude, irritating, and useless lady. I had escalated it to management. Overall it was fine.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Apex Visa pune*



2013 said:


> My case was with Apex. Got my visa in 6-7 months. Their dealing depends on the agent allocated to you. For me there were 3 agents, first two were pretty good but unfortunately both of them left. The last one was very rude, irritating, and useless lady. I had escalated it to management. Overall it was fine.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hello,

I am from Pune looking to apply for 189 Visa.

I evaluated many immigration consultants from pune namely

1. Apex visa
2. WWICS 
3. Global Immigration Consultant
4. Y-Axis

Every seems to only facilitate , while we have to produce all the documents, etcetra
I doubt how much useful they will be in the entire process. 
Even though, so as not to have issues in the process, I am keen to engage their services.

Anyone has good reviews about Apex Visa, Dhole patil road, pune?


----------



## sukhvinder17 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi,

I would be obliged if you could share the contact details of the former MARA agent in Pune, whom you had sought help from.

Since, I do not want to hire any immigration consultant.

Regards,
Sukhi


----------



## kan411027 (Jan 13, 2014)

Analyst23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am from Pune looking to apply for 189 Visa.
> 
> ...


I strongly recommend Taurus Infotect in Pune. Me and my 2 friends got VISA through them. Visit Dreamvisas. Very knowledgeable people.

Visit them once before you decide.

kan


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am also from Pune, When I had submitted my EOI one of my friend asked me to go with him to Y-Axis for his Visa application. When I saw their payment schedule They were taking around 90% of money till EOI submission. Guys my personal suggestion would be No need of Consultant. When you go to any consultant they will show you its very complicated process. I did my process my self. there is nothing as such you can do it easily. For any queries expat forum and seniors are very much helpful.


Thanks
Rohan


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

Don't go for any consultants. I have been to all the consultants mentioned in this thread but they are all "loots".. They will change you almost 1 - 1.5 lakh for the whole thing and it's really very simple..go ONLY if your case is complicated and if that's the case go to a MARA agent who is located in Australia like Mark..these agencies / individual consultants claim they are either MARA agents or registered or they have tie ups with MARA agents so they have their cut in between..just google MARA agents in Australia and you will get the link


----------



## aus_par (Jul 4, 2015)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am also from Pune, When I had submitted my EOI one of my friend asked me to go with him to Y-Axis for his Visa application. When I saw their payment schedule They were taking around 90% of money till EOI submission. Guys my personal suggestion would be No need of Consultant. When you go to any consultant they will show you its very complicated process. I did my process my self. there is nothing as such you can do it easily. For any queries expat forum and seniors are very much helpful.
> 
> ...



I am also in the process of finalizing the agent for Australia PR. 
So far I have narrowed down two agents from Pune

Y-Axis and Dream Visas [Manoj Palwe]

Any suggestions here?

Also help me understand whether we should go with MARA agents only ?

Y-Axis is offering the services [Both MARA and non-MARA] the fees is double if we choose MARA services. 

I am facing tough time to decide the right one..


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

aus_par said:


> I am also in the process of finalizing the agent for Australia PR. So far I have narrowed down two agents from Pune Y-Axis and Dream Visas [Manoj Palwe] Any suggestions here? Also help me understand whether we should go with MARA agents only ? Y-Axis is offering the services [Both MARA and non-MARA] the fees is double if we choose MARA services. I am facing tough time to decide the right one..


You are either crazy or lazy. Those are the only 2 reasons I see why you want to go for an agent. Unless your case is complex.

The reason to go for mara agent is that at least there is some assurance that he is not a fraud and may know his job well enough to guide you.


----------



## aus_par (Jul 4, 2015)

kk1234 said:


> You are either crazy or lazy. Those are the only 2 reasons I see why you want to go for an agent. Unless your case is complex.
> 
> The reason to go for mara agent is that at least there is some assurance that he is not a fraud and may know his job well enough to guide you.




You're probably right.. 
Is there a step by step process link available that can guide anyone for applying the PR Visa, right from start to end?

Another thing is I do not want to take any risk by doing myself, unless, i am very much confident on how to do it.. And this is due to the fact that I'm getting old.. 

Any guidance here..


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Everyone of them are equally bad. Sometime they will for sure raise your BP. You need to follow them chase them continuously. If your case is complicated, any major documents are missing talk to them first, listen what they say. Otherwise this forum rocks. Loads of helpful selfless people, and still you want to have one check out Opulentus/ YAxis etc . (not in any order). Thanks


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

aus_par said:


> You're probably right..  Is there a step by step process link available that can guide anyone for applying the PR Visa, right from start to end? Another thing is I do not want to take any risk by doing myself, unless, i am very much confident on how to do it.. And this is due to the fact that I'm getting old..  Any guidance here..


I used to have one when I applied but don't have it saved anymore. Sorry. 

Just one word of caution though. Agents have screwed up cases big time. So at times even if your chances are very good, because of the mistakes of the agent you are doomed. Even if you keep an agent watch your case very closely. Keep a track on each and every move of his / her. Good luck.


----------



## aus_par (Jul 4, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Everyone of them are equally bad. Sometime they will for sure raise your BP. You need to follow them chase them continuously. If your case is complicated, any major documents are missing talk to them first, listen what they say. Otherwise this forum rocks. Loads of helpful selfless people, and still you want to have one check out Opulentus/ YAxis etc . (not in any order). Thanks




Thank you Mate..
I believe you applied for the visa by yourself. Is there any site, that you followed for doing all the step by step procedure for applying it.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

aus_par said:


> You're probably right..
> Is there a step by step process link available that can guide anyone for applying the PR Visa, right from start to end?
> 
> Another thing is I do not want to take any risk by doing myself, unless, i am very much confident on how to do it.. And this is due to the fact that I'm getting old..
> ...


You can start with this link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

There are ample links on the forum for all the stages of visa application (ACS, Language test, EOI, Police Certificate, Visa fees, Uploading documents, etc.)
There is hardly any aspect of the visa process that is not covered in detail among the various threads, and moreover it the experience of people who have done it themselves. This helps you get an idea about the fact that you can do it alone.

Moreover the agents will just tell you about the process and upload the documents on your behalf, that is all. You have the arrange for the documents, you have the pay the fees and at the end if the agent screws up he is not responsible! (there have been many such reports in the forum.)

I would advice you to first go through few of main the posts on this forum and get an idea of the process. Then you can decide if you want to pay for the agent or do it yourself.


----------

